# Choosing x-over in Audyssey



## jsulse (Mar 10, 2011)

Do I need to choose "manual" (three options here manual, Audyssey and Off) in the Audio adjust/Audyssey settings/MultEQ XT to have the AVR use the x-overs I choose after running Audyssey setup?

When I ran Audyssey and it choose 60/60/40Hz for the L/R, C and surrounds. I would like to have a 80Hz x-over so went into Manual Setup/Speaker Setup/Crossover Freq./Advanced and set the Front,Center and Surronuds to 80Hz.

I am getting some very different graphs when I choose "Manual" and "Audyssey". As you can see the Audyssey Green curve is better.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Manual is likely defeating Audyssey altogether, rather than working with it but forcing the one crossover change. 

I'd stick with Audyssey but move the crossover to 80, just like you planned.

The way to do this will vary depending on the make and model of AVR you have.


----------



## Muzikal-JRNE (Jun 8, 2009)

Audyssey does not set the the crossover frequencies, the receiver manufacturer (Onkyo/Denon etc...) software sets those parameters. I would change all crossover settings to 80Hz initially and then adjust from there. With Audyssey XT I also found that I prefer to raise the subwoofer level by 5-6 dB and keep Dynamic EQ engaged but not Dynamic Volume. 

Cheers, Joe


----------



## jsulse (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah, that's where I ended up too with the bass volume and crossover settings too. Until I get some room and window treatments to "dampen" the room, the waterfalls graphs show tons or reflections and resonances, that's where I'll keep setting.


----------



## Muzikal-JRNE (Jun 8, 2009)

Jsulse I noticed in your signature you state, "MiniDSP with 2-Way Advanced Plug-in for dialing in subs (not setup yet)". I have not implemented my MiniDSP after getting a receiver with Audussey XT, and find that I have no need to.

Note: My subs are symmetrically located along my front wall just outside on the main L/R speakers.


Cheers, Joe


----------



## jsulse (Mar 10, 2011)

Purchased the Mini-DSP thinking I might need to fine tune the subs. At this point I have decent response considering lack of room treatments. At first I tried putting the subs in the corners to maximize the lowest frequencies resulting in too much gain. Moved them in about 30% of the front wall length which really helped the gain, smoothed out considerably. This position put them just inside the R/L channel speakers. The sound stage is really big! May play with the Mini-DSP in the future if I get bored. Or upgrade the receiver to one with XT32 or newer for dual sub management.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

So generally do you guys think that MultEQ XT or XT32 would be enough to adequately manage your subwoofer(s) without using a miniDSP or a BFD? I'm just wondering because I have a BFD with my current setup (10 year old Denon 6.1), but when I do upgrade the processor it will certainly have at least XT. If I don't need any external adjustments, I could just leave the BFD in the living room setup with the old receiver instead of moving it to the basement where the new setup will be.


----------



## Muzikal-JRNE (Jun 8, 2009)

Owen Bartley said:


> So generally do you guys think that MultEQ XT or XT32 would be enough to adequately manage your subwoofer(s) without using a miniDSP or a BFD? I'm just wondering because I have a BFD with my current setup (10 year old Denon 6.1), but when I do upgrade the processor it will certainly have at least XT. If I don't need any external adjustments, I could just leave the BFD in the living room setup with the old receiver instead of moving it to the basement where the new setup will be.


I would definitely try setting up your speakers first with just XT/XT32, and then go from there. Remember, optimized subwoofer placement is still critical for best results regardless of whatever signal processing we use. The better you can start off, the less processing will be required.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## jsulse (Mar 10, 2011)

Search around for XT32 threads. What I've read over the past 1.5 yrs is all good regarding bass management. Purchased my Denon last year and at the time did not have the $ to get a unit with XT32. Prices more than likely have come down but can't point you in any directions.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks guys. I hope that by the time I'm ready for my next processor, XT32 will be the norm and available at a reasonable price. Or who knows, maybe there will be a new and improved standard by then.


----------

